# Temperance's New Look



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I apologize to my FB friends for the cross post, but I wanted to post to you all here Temperance's new 'do

I took her to Gloria at Tintlet (Seelie's grammy!) and they put her in a really amazing clip. I wanted a lamb clip with bell bottoms and that's what I got. The legs need to fill in a bit more but dang ... I think she looks awesome.

I couldn't be more pleased. 


Temperance in her lamb clip with bell bottoms! by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*faerie*: Without out a doubt, Temperance is the coolest, sassiest looking, smokin' hot poodle girl there is!_ What a look!!_ Can you find a way to clone Tintlet and send her here?!:adore: _Wow_, I am really thrilling at T's new 'do!!:clap2: I'd put her photo on a billboard on the interstate, it would definitely increase tourism. She looks _awesome!!_:love2:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a lovely poodle-do. You must be very proud of your girl.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW ... very cool cut !

Nice combo with the cords and the fluffed body.

Works well on Temperance :beauty:.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

She looks amazing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Faerie...she looks AMAZING!!! That is so cool with the corded head and tail. You need to do a big photo shoot. Fan-tab-u-lous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I am pleased as punch. 

her scraggly ends of her cords were trimmed and it showcases them much better. also, I haven't corded her ears and they were hiding under the longer scraggles. LOL.

i love this look on her and in a few months w/ a bit more leg hair it will look even more amazing. 

(i have been giddy over how pretty she is since yesterday!!)


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

She really looks awesome!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! She's a head turner for sure! What made you decide not to cord her ears? How long is it now you've been working on cording?

Rebecca


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

most people shave the ears (or the outer edges at least) and let the cords hang over. I wanted to keep some of the soft ear fringe so i've brushed them while cording the tk. it's kind of a bear to do because the tk hair wants to grab up the hair on the ear. So, I've had to cut a few mats out that would start forming. They aren't really full because of that, but you can't really tell because of the cords. 

Her fringe was really long last summer until a certain puppy moved in and thought it was great fun to play swing from the ear fringe. :afraid::ahhhhh:

oh and the main reason I left the ears? I love how soft and silky they are. What I love about my temperance is all the textures I get when I pet her!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Temperance looks like a rock star - absolutely stunning.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That would be such a wonderful clip to show a poodle in. Would cording be acceptable for a poodle in AKC or UKC?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i know they can be shown in a full continental corded or a hcc corded. not sure about partial. maybe in ukc? i doubt akc.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Rock star! You nailed it! I can never see too much Temperance


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

I never realized from your avatar that she wasn't completely corded. I have never seen a poodle with that sort of 'do. It's absolutely stunning! I bet she turns heads everywhere she goes!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be honest, cords are not my thing. BUT, Temperance looks AMAZING with the partially corded look, and her new 'do is stunning.  Very nice groom!! 

Poodles can be show in a fully-corded CC in AKC...I have no idea about UKC. Either way, it's pretty rare to see a corded poodle at a show.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Temperance looks stunning as usual.  The corded topknot and tail really suit her "look." She's such a nice jet black too!


----------

